# The herps I've owned



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Starting with...
Garter snakes
Ringneck snake
Chuckwalla 
Basilisks
Agamids
Iguana (of course) 
Ball pythons
Boas
Reticulated python (my all time favorite)
Carpet python
Dumerils boa (another favorite)
Kingsnakes (countless)
milksnake (currently own, my first one)
Savanah monitors (love them)
Nile monitors (sharp nails!)

Never got into geckos much or bearded dragons. Both seem to be fan favorites. The Pet World by me has a Frilled Dragon for $150 that I have my eye on. After a 5 year break without owning herps, I'm getting the taste for it again.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

I've owned:

Anoles
Rough Plated Lizard
Leopard Gecko
Crocodile Gecko
Golden Gecko
Red-Eared Slider


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Anoles
Ground gecko 
Garter snake
Corn snakes
Savannah monitor*
praying mantids+stick insects
Alligator snapping turtle*
Side-necked turtles*
Leopard geckos*
Sandfish skinks*
Roughneck monitor

Tree frog 
praying mantids+stick insects
Fire-bellied newts

*'s next to ones i still have


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hmm, Ill give ya a list of everything non fish

Emperor Scorpion

Golden Gecko

Fire Belly Toad

PacMan Frog

Albino PacMan Frog

Pixie Frog

Ball Python


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

For herps we currently own:

Beardies:
2.9 Bearded Dragons (we just sold 2.5 so the numbers were higher a few days ago)
1.0 Hypomelanistic Bearded Dragon with clear nails

Corn Snakes:
1.2 Snow (1 Aztec female and 1 Bubblegum female)
1.1 Normal het Lavender 
1.0 Lavender 
1.0 Butter 
1.1 Butter Motley 
0.1 Sunglow Motley 
0.1 Sunglow
1.0 Charcoal (Anery B) Motley
1.1 Bloodred 
1.0 Candy Cane
1.1 Reverse (Albino) Okeetee
0.1 Ghost (Anery A + Hypo)
------we plan on expanding our Corn collection to have completed pairs and other morphs. We're currentely looking at a 1.1 pair of Opal het Motley.

Other Snakes:
2.2 CB Ball Python (1 male 100% het Albino)
1.3 CB Western Hognose 
1.0 Albino Burmese Python (100% het Granite)
------we plan on expanding into Tri-Color Hogs as well as Albinos. For Balls we are hoping to soon aquire a male Pastel and eventually get into Albinos, Pieds, and gradually work our way up the morph ladder.

Other Reptiles:
0.1 Green Iguana (adult)
1.0 Mali uromastyx

We soon plan on breaking into Monitors...either Black or Blue Tree, maybe Green. Not sure which we're going to go with yet...guess it depends on how much money we have at the time, lol!

Here are some sample pics of our collection:

Snow Aztec female (Aztec is a selectively bred trait):









Western Hog male:









Normal Ball female:









Green Iguana female:









Reverse Okeetee male:









Sunglow Motley female:









Albino Burmese male:









Red Bearded Dragon female:









Yellow Bearded Dragon female:









Hypomelanistic Bearded Dragon male:









To see more pictures of our animals, check out the gallery at DragonCharm. That's for the Beardies. I'm still working on the picture galleries for Avalon Herp.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

ive had
1 frog

a bunch of salamanders

2 ball pythons

1 garter snake

1 ribbon snake

1 ratsnake

1 black racer

1 stinkpot

1 painter

2 red ear sliders

1 red belly

3 fence lizards


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous pics draco.



> Wisdom16 Posted Today, 04:56 AM
> I've owned:
> 
> Anoles
> ...


Croc gecko, I want one of those guys.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

When I was young I used to keep a bunch of tree frogs, toads, and salamanders... cant remember exactly what all that I had









ornate box turtle
african side neck turtle
red ear slider
painted turtle
4 schneider skinks
bunch of anoles
2 leopard geckos
2 bearded dragons
savannah monitor

I think that's it....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> When I was young I used to keep a bunch of tree frogs, toads, and salamanders... cant remember exactly what all that I had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I forgot about the turtles I've had.
Painted
diamondback terrapins
snappers
box
Gamera


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

o yea ive had a ringneck too also a painter


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

currently have:

pair of paraguayan B&W tegus
Pair of borneo blood pythons
Yellow Anaconda
bearded dragon
pair of red eye tree frogs
have a deposit down on a green anaconda to be collected this week.
Ali snapper

In the past:

Snakes

Florida, california kings (various morphs of cali)
Brown house snake
water snake
yellow, grey and black rats
royal python
boa
cornsnakes
grass snakes
adder
couple of milk snakes

lizards:

various swifts
green, brown, cuban anoles
day geckos
plated lizards
various skninks
water dragon
desert iguana

Turtles

RES
map turtles
common and ali snappers
florida sofshell
Chinese softshell
PNT (FRT)

Frogs
Various - african bull, ornate argentine horned. cranwelli (albino and green), budgets frogs, tomato frogs - crevice frogs and reed frogs, cane toads, fire bellies etc

salamanders and newts - various plus axolotyls

carl


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

U got any pics of your conda?

Where do you keep it / plan on keeping it


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

> U got any pics of your conda?


These pics were taken just after I got her in June .. she's now about 3.5 ft long

Currently residing in a viv 36x18x18 - will be moved up as she grows. Probably build her something like a 8x2x2 or similar .. maybe 8x3x2 to stack on top of my tegs.

carl


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i've had a couple iguanas, a garter snake

and a red tail boa, shes about eight or more feet now


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous yellow anaconda lophious. Is she nasty?



> and a red tail boa, shes about eight or more feet now


Got a pic?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice lookin conda,









Yea, not to derail the thread anymore but.....

got any pics of the RTB?


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

> Gorgeous yellow anaconda lophious. Is she nasty?


yes she's a bit flighty (after I just got her I was handling her and I counted 30 strikes in the space of less than a couple of minutes - fortunately only a few landed) - she's pretty much stopped biting now - just the occassional swipe - the biggest problem is the musk - everytime I handle her - absolutely stinks ...

Hopefully in time it'll calm down ... she's a beauty though so it's worth the effort to try and calm her.

carl


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

2 veild chams


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ball python

Red Tegu

1/2 Suriname 1/2 Columbian redtail


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

lophius said:


> > Gorgeous yellow anaconda lophious. Is she nasty?
> 
> 
> yes she's a bit flighty (after I just got her I was handling her and I counted 30 strikes in the space of less than a couple of minutes - fortunately only a few landed) - she's pretty much stopped biting now - just the occassional swipe - the biggest problem is the musk - everytime I handle her - absolutely stinks ...
> ...


I could never justify (to myself) owning a nasty snake. I took a chance when I bought a juvenile reticulated python once. I knew their reputation but I loved these snakes. As it turned out, he was very calm and handleable and I grew him from new born to 10 feet when he got a respiratory disease that I couldn't overcome. When snakes this size tag you, you know it! 
Props to you for dealing with that.


----------

